
NuCypher KMS: Decentralized key management system - mwilkison
https://medium.com/@NuCypher/nucypher-kms-decentralized-key-management-system-7783cdaad39e
======
TedBlosser
sounds interesting. Similar to CloudHSM, I'm assuming this will also ensure
vendors/app developers meet regulatory compliance when storing corporate data?

~~~
michwill
I think so. It is similar to CloudHSM, but you don't have to trust Amazon!

------
taariqlewis
What is key re-encryption exactly?

~~~
michwill
It basically allows some untrusted party to convert ciphertext which you can
decrypt to a ciphertext which someone you granted access to can decrypt.

It's like "instead of decrypting my data and encrypting with Bob's public key
I want Charlie to do this operation without showing my secrets to Charlie".
Charlie is a miner in our case :-)

